# Feeding issues!?



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

So we have our 2 GP lgds. ... looking for opinions or ideas of how others go about feeding time.
They often like to leave their food and just eat throughout the day...well our goats think they need to get into it. The dogs have done well but my male is starting to get defensive about it...
I don't wanna have to get them out of the pen dAily just to eat but I'm clueless for ideas...
Open to all any any ideas!! 
Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know some people have a creep feeder type thing set up for the dogs to get in but not the goats. There was a recent thread. I believe it was made of the welded wire panels and it had a hole cut in one panel a few feet off the ground that the dogs jumped through to get in to their feeding area. I really can't recall how it excluded the goats though. 

I have a hard enough time with a traditional creep feeder keeping adults out of kids food!

Maybe if your goats are horned then the dogs could have a hole in a fence or wall that their heads will fit through and they can eat out of a bowl on the other side but the goats heads won't fit?


----------

